# Do you believe in UFOs?



## texasgirl (Oct 25, 2008)

This has been happening for years, but, has been highly publisized for the last year. Do you believe in UFO's? Why couldn't there be other life out there, seriously.

Stephenville residents report more UFO sightings | Latest News | WFAA.com


----------



## deelady (Oct 25, 2008)

I believe its possible and I believe I have seen ....something completely unexplainable before.....


----------



## quicksilver (Oct 25, 2008)

Buckytom is their leader!


----------



## deelady (Oct 25, 2008)

now THAT wouldn't surprise me!


----------



## pdswife (Oct 25, 2008)

no


----------



## pacanis (Oct 25, 2008)

deelady said:


> I believe its possible and I believe I have seen ....something completely unexplainable before.....


 
Ditto. Twice.
Of course I kept it to myself.....


----------



## deelady (Oct 25, 2008)

twice for me too...the second time it was on the news when I woke up the next morning but by later that day I couldn't find a single story about it online, where I read up on it in the morning they had a sports story in place of the link.....weird!


----------



## quicksilver (Oct 25, 2008)

Walking around wanting to look like Mr. Simpson's gotta tell ya something, don't it?     
Take me to your leader,bt.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Oct 25, 2008)

Since UFO stands for Unidentified Flying Object, I can say yes I believe in them. It just makes them unidentified, doesn't mean they are terrestrial or extra-terrestrial. Just that no one could figure out what it was that was flying over their heads...


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 25, 2008)

I believe people see things they don't understand. I do not believe in life on other planets.

There were quite a few UFO sightings in the town I came from. My sister told me that her friend was sending things out every few weeks. I can't remember exactly what was involved, but I do remember a couple of the things he used were candles and I think plastic bags. I saw them a couple times, and they definitely looked eerie. The TV news ran a story about UFOs in Vista, saying that people had reported seeing them. I wrote to the TV station that reported it, to let them know what they actually were. Of course they did not report what they were. 

Barbara


----------



## jpmcgrew (Oct 25, 2008)

I believe, I mean why not? We can't possibly be the only living entities in the universe. Also I had a friend being in a normal frame of mind and from New York. City meaning he has seen everythingt that swears he saw UFOs while camping in Mexico. Dh who is an old time cowboy with the real cowboy ethics and not one for baloney swears he once saw a UFO as well. New Mexico besides the Roswell thing has had many strange things happen to ranch animals were there is no explanation. Oh, and by the way whats up with the Area 51 deal?


----------



## quicksilver (Oct 25, 2008)

Do ex-husbands count????????????????????


----------



## sattie (Oct 25, 2008)

Maverick2272 said:


> Since UFO stands for Unidentified Flying Object, I can say yes I believe in them. It just makes them unidentified, doesn't mean they are terrestrial or extra-terrestrial. Just that no one could figure out what it was that was flying over their heads...


 
I'm with you on this one.  As for alien life forms and what not, I'm sure it is possible, but until I see one, I'm saying no.


----------



## luvs (Oct 25, 2008)

if they existed, why not just stop by to say hi...


----------



## pacanis (Oct 25, 2008)

luvs said:


> if they existed, why not just stop by to say hi...


 
They are afraid of Steeler fans....
Can you argue?


----------



## luvs (Oct 25, 2008)

luv ya, pacs!!!


----------



## Constance (Oct 25, 2008)

I think it would be presumptuous of us to assume that we are the only intelligent life in this vast universe.


----------



## Saphellae (Oct 25, 2008)

I believe in other life forms elsewhere, whether they are what we consider life forms or they are a different type of life form we have never seen before.  It is very narrow minded to believe we are the only ones around, since nobody knows exactly what is out there.

I believe in UFO's as in people do not know what they are seeing.  I think it is possible that we have been visited, I am not crossing out the possibility.  Just think of it this way.. If we ever got the chance to explore another planet with intelligent life forms on it, wouldn't we want to observe unnoticed rather than draw attention to ourselves without knowing what kind of beings they were?


----------



## B'sgirl (Oct 25, 2008)

I'm sure plenty of people have seen UFO's. I doubt those were alien space ships or anything like that. They could be anything, and could be perfectly explainable. I do believe there is life on other planets. There are billions and billions of solar systems out there, surely a fair number of them have life on them, and even intelligent life. I just don't think they have the technology to come to earth, and if they did, I doubt they'd keep doing such silly flyovers.


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 25, 2008)

My uncle's favorite quote:



> The surest sign of intelligent life in the universe is that they haven't attempted to contact us.
> ~ Bill Watterson


----------



## quicksilver (Oct 25, 2008)

If I believe in God (I do), karma (I do), spirits (I do), I have to believe we're not alone.


----------



## deelady (Oct 25, 2008)

quicksilver said:


> If I believe in God (I do), karma (I do), spirits (I do), I have to believe we're not alone.


 

I second all of that!!


----------



## PytnPlace (Oct 26, 2008)

I'll third that.  Never seen a UFO, but I think it's possible, never seen God but I believe, never have seen a spirit but I have definately felt one and have seen them in my pictures, etc.


----------



## middie (Oct 26, 2008)

Yes I have absolutely no doubt in my mind they are out there.


----------



## roadfix (Oct 26, 2008)

I don't believe intelligent life in form of UFOs are here on this planet observing us.  
But I do believe there is life outside of our solar system.  There are tens on billions of earthlike planets out there in the universe where conditions are ideal for life to evolve.


----------



## GB (Oct 26, 2008)

I believe that it is possible and even probable that there is life outside of our planet. The universe is just too large for us to be the only planet that has life.

If might not be life that we recognize though. It could be single cell life forms that we would never see or know to look for. It might not even be carbon based life forms or anything else that we know of as life forms. 

I think that if they do exist in any way shape or form, they are very far away. I would think that, given the size of the universe, the chances of them being within reaching distance of us would be minuscule. 

One thing I really believe though is that it is stupid for us to actively try to contact "anyone" who may be out there. If you look at the life forms on our planet and take them as an example then you will see that the stronger life form always tries to dominate the lesser life form. There is no reason to believe it would be any different if we were to encounter alien life forms. If they were more intelligent than us then there would be a chance, and a good one at that I believe, that they would attempt to dominate us. I have actually heard people like Steven Hawkings say things like this before and it makes perfect sense to me. Of course humans are exceedingly curious by nature so even if we know this could happen we will still try to seek out others and hope they do not try to destroy us.


----------



## texasgirl (Oct 26, 2008)

GB, I'm not sure if we are exceedingly curious or stupid!! LOL


----------



## CharlieD (Oct 26, 2008)

I used to when I was much yonger, not anymore. I still like Science fiction movies.


----------



## GB (Oct 26, 2008)

texasgirl said:


> GB, I'm not sure if we are exceedingly curious or stupid!! LOL


Well I did not say we were stupid, although you could argue stupidity with some of the things we do. I will stand by the exceedingly curious part though. How else would you explain all the exploring that has taken place over the course of humanity when every major exploration has come with a cost of lives? Look at any first time exploration and you will see that we were exploring just to find out what was out there (curiosity), but people dye. Look at the Shackleton exploration. Look at our astronauts. Look even at people who climb Everest (although that could be argued that it is not curiosity, but excitement). Humans have always explored even when they knew it was likely that people would die and they did not always do it because it was necessary. They did it because they were curious.


----------



## texasgirl (Oct 26, 2008)

GB said:


> Well I did not say we were stupid, although you could argue stupidity with some of the things we do. I will stand by the exceedingly curious part though. How else would you explain all the exploring that has taken place over the course of humanity when every major exploration has come with a cost of lives? Look at any first time exploration and you will see that we were exploring just to find out what was out there (curiosity), but people dye. Look at the Shackleton exploration. Look at our astronauts. Look even at people who climb Everest (although that could be argued that it is not curiosity, but excitement). Humans have always explored even when they knew it was likely that people would die and they did not always do it because it was necessary. They did it because they were curious.


 


Nope I said stupid,lol
I say it everytime I watch a scary movie. You just don't walk down a dark alley or open that door you just heard noises from. I know I know, not the same, but, still, I said stupid, not curious, hehe, but, that's just me.


----------



## GB (Oct 26, 2008)

Oh I see what you are saying TG. I must have misread what you said


----------



## buckytom (Oct 26, 2008)

roadfix said:


> There are tens on billions of earthlike planets out there in the universe where conditions are ideal for life to evolve.


 
actually, while there are tens of billions of planets, it's only been guessed that some must have conditions for a lifeform to exist. i mean, we haven't even gotten through checking out our own solar system yet.

lol, dee and qs. i'm just not so sure that any other ships have made it to earth, besides mine. 

hey, i *am* the leader. wait, lemme ask dw if it's ok to say that.


----------



## Maidrite (Oct 27, 2008)

_Lincoln has my Starship on TV!_
__ 
_BT run they have film of you!_


----------



## quicksilver (Oct 27, 2008)

quicksilver said:


> Walking around wanting to look like Mr. Simpson's gotta tell ya something, don't it?
> Take me to your leader,bt.


 


buckytom said:


> lol, dee and qs. i'm just not so sure that any other ships have made it to earth, besides mine.
> 
> hey, i *am* the leader. wait, lemme ask dw if it's ok to say that.


 
DW? That's "MASTER" to you, bt.


----------



## TheCook (Oct 27, 2008)

I dont think UFO's are aliens from another planet.  If they were and wanted to be seen and meet us they would land in big city downtown or the whitehouse lawn and say hi.  If they didnt want to  be seen we wouldnt have so many sightings.   And for those that believe in evolution (I dont) have you ever wondered why all the images of aliens from eye witnesses look so humanoid?  They have a head where we have a head, two eyes where we have eyes, a mouth like thing, two arms, two legs, a torso.


----------



## GrillingFool (Oct 27, 2008)

So if we discovered "primitive" life on a moon of Mars, what do you think would happen?
We would send scientific probes to study them. If technologically capable, we would send scientists themselves to study them
Of course, we would do our best to stay hidden from them and not interfere with them. 
Unless some company or nation decided they could profit from something there. Then said company or nation would do their best to exploit it, probably on the sly.

So who's to say that some other race or civilization isn't doing the same to us, the 'primitive culture'?

There is a lot of good evidence for UFOs as classically defined.


----------



## DramaQueen (Oct 27, 2008)

*We have been seeing and reading about sightings by well respected scientific figures and top military personnel and the evidence is mounting. There has been a lot of talk in the past few months that these sightings are real and unexplained.*
*The government is now releasing classified information, bit by bit, on sightings that have been kept top secret for years. They are expected to release the entire file on the Roswell alien sightings. Going to be a very interesting subject to follow. *

*I honestly doubt that we are alone. Too much evidence to believe that.*

*Note to THECOOK: I have often wondered the same thing. Why are aliens pictured as humans? I came to the conclusion that no one has really seen an alien (or have they) so we try to give them a form. The Roswell alien was supposedly seen although kept a deep dark secret so maybe that's the thing they saw. *


----------



## TheCook (Oct 27, 2008)

I dont doubt people are seeing something out there.  I just dont think its aliens from another planet!


----------



## Maidrite (Oct 27, 2008)

Buckytom will be the first!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## roadfix (Oct 27, 2008)

I'd like to meet a good looking alien one day.


----------



## smoke king (Oct 27, 2008)

Given how little we know about, and the vastness of the Universe, I can't say that I don't believe-I simply have never seen one or know anyone (anyone I'd vouch for anyway) who has.

But if you look at society today, it is sometimes hard to believe that we are the _most_ intelligent beings in all of the Universe. However big (infinite?) it may be. Most of what we "know" is simply theory and hypothesis, and that is all that it is. So who's to say whats out there-I mean _waaay_ out there. However far that may be.

This seems like it could be one of those threads where the wheels could come off at anytime, so I'll just say I'm keeping an open mind.


----------



## GB (Oct 28, 2008)

I just need to remind everyone that we need to keep religious comments out of this (and every) thread. This can be a tricky topic to discuss without religion creeping in, but I know we can do it.


----------



## texasgirl (Oct 28, 2008)

Not sure if I missed something about religion, haven't seen anything, but, if this thread is going the wrong direction, please lock it GB. I hate when a fun thread gets ruined!!!!!


----------



## GB (Oct 28, 2008)

Nope nothing got ruined. There were a few small comments that had been deleted. I am sure the people who posted them meant no harm. This thread is still fine to discuss. i just wanted to put out a reminder. This is still a fun thread and can continue to be so.


----------



## buckytom (Oct 28, 2008)

darn, i was just gonna ask what religion aliens would be.


----------



## ronjohn55 (Oct 28, 2008)

buckytom said:


> darn, i was just gonna ask what religion aliens would be.



Bucktomians?


----------



## B'sgirl (Oct 28, 2008)

BT, you should know that already.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Oct 28, 2008)

Check this out.
70th anniversary of fictional space invaders who panicked America - Yahoo! News


----------



## DramaQueen (Oct 29, 2008)

jpmcgrew said:


> Check this out.
> 70th anniversary of fictional space invaders who panicked America - Yahoo! News


 
*That was no doubt, the most brilliant piece of radio programming in history.  It will never be forgotten.  *


----------



## buckytom (Oct 29, 2008)

+1, dramaqueen, and jp.

unfortunately, they would be sued into oblivion by the fcc if they tried that today.


----------



## texasgirl (Oct 29, 2008)

buckytom said:


> +1, dramaqueen, and jp.
> 
> unfortunately, they would be sued into oblivion by the fcc if they tried that today.


 
And by the millions of people that say their health was damaged in some way from fear and stress it caused them, lol


----------

